# Hep A/Hep B Dx Code



## dballard2004 (Sep 26, 2011)

This may come across as a very simple question, and I apologize in advance if it is, but if a patient comes into the office and we administer the Hep A and Hep B vaccine, what ICD-9-CM code do you use?  

There is code V05.3 for a vaccine for viral hepatitis, which to my understanding is used if the you are administering only one of the heapatitis vaccines, such as if you were only administering the Hep A vaccine by itself.  There is also code V06.8 for other combination vaccines.  Since the Hep A and Hep B vacicne is a combo vaccine, I think V06.8 is the most appropriate.  So, would you use V05.3 or V06.8?  Thanks.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Sep 26, 2011)

*V06.8*

Note that in the exclusions of V06.8 it states "multiple single vaccination codes (V03.0-V05.9).  

Hope this helps!


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## skochiyama (Jun 25, 2013)

*Hep A/ Hep B vaccine DX*

​what do you code if you are giving hep a and hep b seperate  on same day?
I usually code v05.3 for both but havent had to claim them both on the same day until now.
claim was denied because i used the dx twice.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 25, 2013)

you have to code the admin as two separate administarations and link the same dx code to both. you should have two serum codes as well


----------

